

Newer TCP implementations - sp332
http://intronetworks.cs.luc.edu/current/html/newtcps.html

======
wmf
I guess "newer" is relative. I was expecting to see discussion of MPTCP,
DCTCP, Bolt, Remy, and PCC.

~~~
sp332
PCC was discussed here last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8381480)
I don't think that page mentions if it's fair to Reno streams though.

~~~
delinka
"last week"? That says 109 days ago. What'd I miss?

Edit: ah, here's last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8862453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8862453)

~~~
sp332
Oh, I must have pasted the wrong link from the search. Thanks :)

